# Ummm... Should it take 10 - 15 minutes?



## VizslaDiva (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello fellow V owners.

Got a question about Vizslas. My Kadin is about 6 months old. He has always taken a very long time to poop. Like 10 - 20 minutes. He goes a little and then takes a couple of steps and continues and repeats the process a few times. I thought he was constipated but he goes like 4 times a day. Glad Spring is coming but standing out in a snowstorm down wind of him is so torturous.  I am bringing him to the vet next Friday and will bring this up but was beginning to wonder if it is the breed?


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmm...interesting! What are the consistancy of his poops? Does he have diahrrea? Or are they rock hard? My first fear is he's ingested something that is getting caught up (I just read your other post!)...is this everday? I would defintely bring it up with your vet; maybe even sooner than Friday if it doesn't improve.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

vlicked has a point it does not mine that long to go they go outside sniff around to find that perfect spot and then it is poopy time takes about four minutes.and yes mine walk around the yard and poop some hear then a little more there but I think that could be the amount of fruits and veggies that they eat I am not sure.


----------

